
Jim Cramer: A 'Hard Left' Democratic President Would Be a 'Disaster' for Stocks - ytNumbers
https://www.thestreet.com/jim-cramer/democratic-socialist-would-hurt-wall-street-jim-cramer-says-14989910?puc=yahoo&cm_ven=YAHOO&yptr=yahoo
======
java-man
I remember when Jon Stewart ran a piece on Jim Cramer, exposing him as
basically a fraud. How is this guy still on TV?

~~~
QuantumAphid
Um, people PREFER to be deluded and promised all the sweet things needed that
prop up their belief systems. Hence the world is chock full of shysters,
hucksters and snakeoil salesmen. I mean, case in point: who occupies the Oval
Office?

~~~
java-man
(cry)

------
jstewartmobile
Is this a Bernie ad?

I'd gladly burn off some of my portfolio if that would put Jim Cramer in the
clink.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!

